# Opening Day Of Deer Sat 9-27



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Sep 21, 2008)

Here in e.Tn. archery opens for deer on saturday. My month old food plot is already 10-12 inches high(clover,rye grass,brassicas). A buck has made a scrape right in the middle and left a sizable track. The game cam goes up tomm. eve and i can't wait to check it on thursday. If i get somethin sat i'll def post pics. Good luck this weekend deer hunters!


----------



## spacemule (Sep 22, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BG5rSur1Iv0


----------



## yooper (Sep 23, 2008)

taking my son out this week end for the Michigan's youth deer hunt weekend. I am also allowing a couple of his friends and there dads to hunt on my 100 acres over that week end..........................cant wait............TAKE A KID OUT HUNTING AND PRESERVE OUR HUNTING HERITAGE..   . I will post pics of any deer the kids shot over this week end.


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 24, 2008)

yooper said:


> taking my son out this week end for the Michigan's youth deer hunt weekend. I am also allowing a couple of his friends and there dads to hunt on my 100 acres over that week end..........................cant wait............TAKE A KID OUT HUNTING AND PRESERVE OUR HUNTING HERITAGE..   . I will post pics of any deer the kids shot over this week end.


Good luck, Look foward to the pics.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Sep 24, 2008)

yooper said:


> taking my son out this week end for the Michigan's youth deer hunt weekend. I am also allowing a couple of his friends and there dads to hunt on my 100 acres over that week end..........................cant wait............TAKE A KID OUT HUNTING AND PRESERVE OUR HUNTING HERITAGE..   . I will post pics of any deer the kids shot over this week end.


That's awesome of ya!


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Sep 24, 2008)

stihl sawing said:


> Good luck, Look foward to the pics.


Likewise


----------



## macdaddyk321 (Sep 27, 2008)

spacemule said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BG5rSur1Iv0




LOL....Funny.


----------



## PA Plumber (Sep 27, 2008)

Our archery opener is next Saturday. 

Have never gotten a buck on the first day of bow, but still love being out there.


----------



## 1 woodpile (Sep 29, 2008)

been scouting the area with nite camera


----------



## PA Plumber (Sep 29, 2008)

1 woodpile said:


> been scouting the area with nite camera





You've got a nice looking pair of 2 1/2 year olds there.

Seeing them with a bow sure gets the old ticker going!


----------



## yooper (Sep 29, 2008)

yooper said:


> taking my son out this week end for the Michigan's youth deer hunt weekend. I am also allowing a couple of his friends and there dads to hunt on my 100 acres over that week end..........................cant wait............TAKE A KID OUT HUNTING AND PRESERVE OUR HUNTING HERITAGE..   . I will post pics of any deer the kids shot over this week end.



It was rainy,windy and had thunder storms all saterday....sunday was extreamly windy....we did not see any, shootable deer all week end but we all had a good time.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Sep 30, 2008)

yooper said:


> but we all had a good time.



That is the best part.


----------



## Hammer289 (Oct 2, 2008)

*You Guys are lucky*

Our archery season around here opens oct 18. and regular season opens nov 15. at least they open on a saturday. weve been watchin deer for the past couple weeks runin all the trails and found a couple scrapes and rubs. havent had any luck with the trail game this season though. except for a couple does and fawns. good luck to everyone


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 2, 2008)

Ours started yesterday I let two does and a six point walk!


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 2, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Ours started yesterday I let two does and a six point walk!


You lucky rascal, You got to go hunting.


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 2, 2008)

stihl sawing said:


> You lucky rascal, You got to go hunting.



Bennies of being the president :


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 5, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Bennies of being the president :


We know ya been huntin all weekend, Fully expect pics of a nice buck tonight. Right now even a doe would look good.


----------



## lawrencetreeman (Oct 5, 2008)

*Someone wanted pictures??*

Pictures of last years Buck. Just picked up the mount a week ago.


----------



## 55chevyparts (Oct 5, 2008)

Wind wrong this morning.

On the want list...















But don't know if I can pass up....







Or these...


----------



## yooper (Oct 5, 2008)

3:47 Am pic has a pretty neat brow tine.....cool photos although ya may need a light to ventalate them.:jawdrop: they may be smart and only come in at night


----------



## 55chevyparts (Oct 6, 2008)

I just moved the camera to a new spot and started getting those pictures. Don't know of a pattern yet. Here he is working the hedge apple with the little broken branch.






I was wondering about the brow tines on him and was waiting to see him from the front.


----------



## yooper (Oct 6, 2008)

It seems he has alot of intrest in that particular branch. Did you put some kind of cent on it?


----------



## 55chevyparts (Oct 6, 2008)

Nope. Several others seem to like it also.


----------



## yooper (Oct 6, 2008)

what kind of tree is that? doesent look like any thing I have up north here. or just hard to see in the dark


----------



## 55chevyparts (Oct 6, 2008)

Osage orange or hedge apple, (the one without leaves)however you want to call it. I don't know on the other. I'll try to get out and see what the other is. Several persimmon trees close by and corn fields to the west. I need to get out and do a little more looking to find where they are moving across.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey 55, that's a nice buck there. You'll have that one in the freezer in no-time. Godluck


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 6, 2008)

55chevyparts said:


> Osage orange or hedge apple, (the one without leaves)however you want to call it. I don't know on the other. I'll try to get out and see what the other is. Several persimmon trees close by and corn fields to the west. I need to get out and do a little more looking to find where they are moving across.



Good luck they will move as the rut approaches if you have the does!


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Oct 6, 2008)

make a couple mock scrapes and put some tink's mock scrape spray on em and they'll reaally frequent the area.


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 6, 2008)

I can't believe all the activity you are getting this early in the year.

I know we have some buck around, they just haven't been making themselves known. Not really much for scrapes or rubs, yet.


----------



## 55chevyparts (Oct 7, 2008)

This has been such a strange year weather wise that it seems to keep them changing. My brother has been hunting a few evenings and tonight he saw 5 bucks running together. Misty, windy and supposed to be in 40's tonight then mid 80's by thursday day. Got several does running the area too.












Where the fawn in standing below is an area approx. 20 foot diameter that has been flattened out by deer. Not sure why, but I have other pictures of bucks and does in that area. Another smaller circle about 30 yards to the right of that one. 




Triplets from earlier in year. I also have at least two pairs of different twins on camera.


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 7, 2008)

Out with the bow and saw 2 or three deer. There was mom and maybe two yearlings. Couldn't tell for sure. They were about 65 yards away and lots of brush in the way.

I was on the ground with the recurve this evening looking over an area I haven't hunted before. Going to try to get a stand up in there in the next few days.


----------



## epicklein22 (Oct 7, 2008)

Looks good guys. My buddy's brother bagged a 4 point the other day. Boys gotta eat.

While I don't hunt, I do watch the deer around me. No bucks (yet), only a doe and 2 fawns, then another doe with 1 fawn. Damn deer are always eating our young apple tree and breaking branches, caught one of the does around it today.


----------



## 55chevyparts (Oct 8, 2008)

This is the first year for me to try bow hunting. I had most of the equipment already just from shooting for fun so cost was minimal. Land owners in missouri don't have to pay for tags depending on how many acres you own, so I look at deer as next to free red meat for me and the family. I butcher my own so no cost there except for time. So far my girls don't have any problem with me killing deer, lets hope that doesn't change, and to boy is only two months old. About two months ago we were watching a couple of does and three or so fawns around 70 yards behind the house and they kept asking me why I didn't shoot them. I want them to understand where the food comes from and to be able, if necessary, to do all this for themselves.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Oct 8, 2008)

55chevyparts said:


> This is the first year for me to try bow hunting. I had most of the equipment already just from shooting for fun so cost was minimal. Land owners in missouri don't have to pay for tags depending on how many acres you own, so I look at deer as next to free red meat for me and the family. I butcher my own so no cost there except for time. So far my girls don't have any problem with me killing deer, lets hope that doesn't change, and to boy is only two months old. About two months ago we were watching a couple of does and three or so fawns around 70 yards behind the house and they kept asking me why I didn't shoot them. I want them to understand where the food comes from and to be able, if necessary, to do all this for themselves.


times 2 for you chevy


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Oct 8, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Good luck they will move as the rut approaches if you have the does!


thanks for the rut rep rope. Seen lots of pre-rut sign. Even did some rattling and lured something in close in the brush but couldn't make it out. I guess the most interesting of all has been a buck working his giant scrape in the middle of one of my food plots. He's got a heck of a track, but can't catch him in the day there. My trail cam is not flashing at night, but tripping lots of photos that aren't comin oiut. I think i got to get a new and better trail cam.

Also found two nice rubs nearby. I sprayed some Tink's mock scrape on some scrapes that i made and that really set him off thinkin another buck was competin. I'm keepin my fingers crossed ya know. Good luck to all you hunters out there.


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 8, 2008)

CLEARVIEW TREE said:


> thanks for the rut rep rope. Seen lots of pre-rut sign. Even did some rattling and lured something in close in the brush but couldn't make it out. I guess the most interesting of all has been a buck working his giant scrape in the middle of one of my food plots. He's got a heck of a track, but can't catch him in the day there. My trail cam is not flashing at night, but tripping lots of photos that aren't comin oiut. I think i got to get a new and better trail cam.
> 
> Also found two nice rubs nearby. I sprayed some Tink's mock scrape on some scrapes that i made and that really set him off thinkin another buck was competin. I'm keepin my fingers crossed ya know. Good luck to all you hunters out there.



If ya really want to drive him nuts go to another area and collect
some buck dung with rubber gloves and place it in his scrape.
I did this once and sprayed dominant buck urine on a scent rag
and drug it to me one grunt he charged from 200 yards came in
making aggressive rubs and snorting I got him it was a fun hunt!


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Oct 9, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> If ya really want to drive him nuts go to another area and collect
> some buck dung with rubber gloves and place it in his scrape.
> I did this once and sprayed dominant buck urine on a scent rag
> and drug it to me one grunt he charged from 200 yards came in
> making aggressive rubs and snorting I got him it was a fun hunt!


That's cool, sounds like an interesting hunt.


----------

